# A little more eye candy



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Unfortunately these aren't all for myself. For those guys who bought some fivers from me, here they are...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow.. dang, it appears the drooling smiley is gone... but you can imagine me drooling, that's good enough..


----------



## jr-_p (Nov 25, 2005)

I cant wait :w


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

That's it! There is no Santa! 

ATL


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet! Can't wait for my fiver to show up. Thanks again Nick.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice!!! Just sorry I missed out on that split, would have been sweet. Congrat on all that got a cut of this one!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is a beautiful site !


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Those look great ...i've never had one but now I'm thinking about ordering a box!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Man!!! I can even smell them!


----------



## Jackal99a (Dec 6, 2005)

so were can you order a legit box of these?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Jackal99a said:


> so were can you order a legit box of these?


Seven posts, three of which ask for sources???

Jackal, settle down, read the stickies, read a bunch of threads, write an intro, and get to know some of the guys here. You're not going to get a flood of PMs with good sources asking like this (at least I hope you don't).


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

The sheer beauty of that brings tears to my eyes...and drool to my mouth.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

croatan said:


> Seven posts, three of which ask for sources???
> 
> Jackal, settle down, read the stickies, read a bunch of threads, write an intro, and get to know some of the guys here. You're not going to get a flood of PMs with good sources asking like this (at least I hope you don't).


I just got a pm from someone (not Jackal) thinking my post was directed at him as well. To clarify, the seven posts to which I was referring were Jackal's first seven posts, three of which ask in no uncertain terms for Cuban cigar sources. Hopefully Jackal has now read everything he should have read before he posted and this won't be an issue again.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Wow.. dang, it appears the drooling smiley is gone... but you can imagine me drooling, that's good enough..


   ....MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> Seven posts, three of which ask for sources???
> 
> Jackal, settle down, read the stickies, read a bunch of threads, write an intro, and get to know some of the guys here. You're not going to get a flood of PMs with good sources asking like this (at least I hope you don't).


You're a lot nicer than I woulda been James...of course, I'm half in the bag right now... :r

Jackal...chill Dude, yer getting under our skin.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Very mild replies to jackal. Of course it's early yet


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

kvm said:


> Very mild replies to jackal. Of course it's early yet


Yeah I agree, although hopefully he's gotten the idea by now. No need to drag him over the coals quite yet, unless we get more threads or posts about where to buy cubans


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Eye candy, so good and the Wife won't hit me for looking , Can't wait


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Yum....Boli PC's are one of my fav's. You'll enjoy these.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Is it true that these are good fresh out of the box, without any age?


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

oh no... another cigar **** thread.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't wait for my fiver either. . .


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

SuperT said:


> I can't wait for my fiver either. . .


Nice try SuperT


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I got your Eye Candy Hanging King Cat, and boy do they smell and look good, Thanks, Don


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Nice try SuperT


Grrrrrrrrrrrr!:bx


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> I got your Eye Candy Hanging King Cat, and boy do they smell and look good, Thanks, Don


You're welcome, Don. Enjoy and don't let your wife see 'em!!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

King Cat said:


> You're welcome, Don. Enjoy and don't let your wife see 'em!!


Don, I just caught your other comment - I laughed outloud when I read it. I love your aging philosophy- 45 minutes! I'm going to try and age them slightly longer so I'll be VERY interested in hearing how they are.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Fabulous cigars. Enjoy!


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

SuperT said:


> I can't wait for my fiver either. . .


Mine haven't hit the mailbox yet either.
Maybe today.

Yessir!
Those look great.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Bolivar (dazed) ....... I have to wipe the drool off my keyboard they look so good.


----------



## StjohnRoe (Oct 31, 2005)

The Petit Coronas are damn tasty


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> Mine haven't hit the mailbox yet either.
> Maybe today.
> 
> Yessir!
> Those look great.


Pete, your smokes should arrive today (tomorrow at the latest). The only reason that Don got his so quickly is because he's in my backyard (about 3 1/2 hours north of me in Illinois). They're coming! :z


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Pete, your smokes should arrive today (tomorrow at the latest). The only reason that Don got his so quickly is because he's in my backyard (about 3 1/2 hours north of me in Illinois). They're coming! :z


I ain't sweatin' it.

Well kind of... 
You know, instant gratification and all. j/k 

Gonna age one for *AT LEAST* 45 minutes and light 'er up.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, Pete, their real and spectacular, Had one today on my way back from Bloomington, one of the best 55 minute smokes there is. Enjoy, when yours finally arrive


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

The postal courier delivered the much anticipated package today!

I'll give them a few minutes to catch their breath from the trip before stoking one up.

Thanks King Cat!


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

No problem, Pete - enjoy the smokes! :w


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

You didn't happen take a picture of where the other fivers came from did ya?


----------

